# Yildiz Shotguns



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Anyone have any? Looking at the TK 36 model in
.410.....are these decent firearms for the money?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not familiar with them , I looked them up they are Turkish , many of the imported shotguns are made in turkey 

traditions and Charles daily both imported Turkish shotguns I have some experience with these two , they work fine but I see them as sort of a throw away gun like a department store chain saw as they were only imported for a certain number of years and parts availability seems very limited 

I would see if there is a stocking dealer near you that can make repairs or has had experience with getting them repaired just like most any other tool I don't want to throw away when it has an issue like a chainsaw , I want a servicing dealer or dealer who is familiar with how to get them repaired to take care of me after the sale.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Local gunsmith familiar with these and 
other Turkish and foreign guns can fix them...
Just was wondering how they shoot. The market here
is for a 'partridge' shotgun shooting light loads.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I haven't tried the over and under but the Turkish autos I have shot were fine they were both 12 ga my brother still hunts with them, he got both of them quite cheap

they are light weight and nice to carry but , a bit harder on the shoulder when firing magnum loads but you shouldn't have any issue with that on light partridge loads 

if you have a local smith that works on them and the price is right , i fits you when you hold it , I would guess I would get one it's not like there is really much left Canadian made shotgun anymore , but I would still get a 20 because here 410 loads are twice the cost of 20 but that is here


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

My son has one of these:










Very pointable, well balanced, but very light. Plastic in a couple of places I don't like to see it (safety and selector switch). Kicks a tad with high brass loads, especially 3 inch. Does very well as an inexpensive skeet or quail gun.

No problems so far, but it'll kick an empty half way to the moon...


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with getting a 20 over a 410. Cost of shells is high and not a great selection. I have hunted from the age of 10 with a 20 and took everything from all the small birds, waterfowl, turkey, deer, and 1 bear. I hate the 3.5 inch hype of today because it doesn't make you a better shot and he'll you can miss with the high dollar stuff just as good anyway. I have a 12 now but still crack out my 20 for dove and my wife uses it on deer and she's light. Just my thoughts.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Yildiz only makes single shotguns in .410
and 12 ga....for a 20 ga. There is H & R at a similar 
price category, but less nicer stock choice.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I always want more than one shot, even when not needed.

If it's a matter of money, save up a few nickels and look for one of these:

http://www.hr1871.com/firearms/shotguns/pardnerpump.asp

I've seen them for $170. And they work.


----------

